# HBO Go on TouchPad running CM9 Alpha 2



## Midway99 (Feb 27, 2012)

Absolute noob to Android here and so far, I like what I see.

I don't see HBO Go in the App Market on my reently converted HP TouchPad to CM9 Alpha 2 with Netflix support. Is this not available?

Thanks


----------



## kyhoopsgoat (Oct 20, 2011)

Not available. You would need an old .apk file I believe.


----------



## Midway99 (Feb 27, 2012)

kyhoopsgoat said:


> Not available. You would need an old .apk file I believe.


Ok, thanks. I'll just keep an eye on this sight for any news.


----------



## djminkx (Mar 1, 2012)

I did an upgrade from cm7 and HBO go was already installed. When loaded it says "HBO go is not supported on this device." I don't think they have it working yet - don't waste any time looking for it as of now...


----------



## oldpapa49 (Sep 19, 2011)

Use HBOGO webpage..	I did find an apk for Hulu + that works... After I get to work I will post the link for it..
Crackle works too...

Here is the app that works for Hulu Plus
http://www.mediafire.com/?n0e9qxeo1mt0onh


----------



## Andrew's Android (Oct 27, 2011)

djminkx said:


> I did an upgrade from cm7 and HBO go was already installed. When loaded it says "HBO go is not supported on this device."


+1


----------



## djminkx (Mar 1, 2012)

oldpapa49 said:


> Use HBOGO webpage..	I did find an apk for Hulu + that works...


What browser are you using to access hbogo.com? I tried chrome beta and the stock browser and neither would let me through to the main site...


----------



## mraught (Mar 4, 2012)

The app almost works... It does the little HBO intro before the video starts, but then it quits back to the video selection screen.


----------



## vinscuzzy (Nov 28, 2011)

i tried using ics browser+ to go to the hbogo.com page, i can start a video, but the playback is very laggy and usually just hangs. Has anyone else got it to run successfully? and if so, which browser?


----------



## oldpapa49 (Sep 19, 2011)

Sorry for taking so long, OK,

ICS Browser + You need to touch the 3 DOTS on the right top of page, select Settings, select Advance, and set the user agent to Desktop. I tried Ipad and it works too, but I suggest Desktop like Dal did.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

HBO Go is confirmed operational on CM9 alpha 2 / nightly. There is a trick with the initial "not supported device" dialog at launch. I've been able to catch-up on season 1 & 2 of Game of Thrones.

This is a phone app on Android and lacks the eye candy of the iPad app, but again... serviceable.


----------



## vinscuzzy (Nov 28, 2011)

try this

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=25888864&postcount=3


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

vinscuzzy said:


> try this
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...864&postcount=3


Yes, that's the post that did it for me. Thanks.


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

After using this for a week, my experience is best on a browser (Dolphin HD) if you want the "addition features" pop-ups. If HBO ever releases a true tablet app for Android (see iPad app), then I may not need to use a desktop site enabled browser.

As I stated earlier, the apk is serviceable, and I still use it with the task switch two step. If your stream has "additional features" that you want to experience, your browser of choice may out perform it.

sent from my CM9(0522 nightly) ICS powered HP Touchpad


----------

